
I can’t buy from amazon, but I don’t want to anymore - notbingo
https://medium.com/@notbingo/i-want-to-mention-from-the-start-that-this-was-my-first-purchase-on-amazon-that-actually-had-a-de5fd3a48af#.iwsemvet9
======
Snowalker
same issue here in Canada, I cannot buy almost anything from .com. Too bad
they loose so much business. The Canadian store doesn't have even 1% of the
good they sell on .com

